# apc backup ups 500va usb not claimed by any active driver

## chetan13

i just bought a apc ups after reading that it has software in linux.

but /etc/init.d/apcupsd start gives the an error

  usb-driver.c line 656.  this has something to do with there being no usb device.

i have all /dev/usb/hid/hiddev[0-15].   i cannot cat any of them.

i have read somewhere that 2.4.20 kernels need a patch for usb ups to work.

could anyone please help.

i think it is the kernel that is not recognizing the cable.

thanking in advance

chetan

----------

## chetan13

the output of dmesg is

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 303, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF c1aa6bc0, numif 1

usb.c: skipped 1 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

usb.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

Manufacturer: American Power Conversion

Product: Back-UPS ES 500 FW:850.m3.I USB FW:m3

SerialNumber: BB0347015108

usb.c: unhandled interfaces on device

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x51d/0x2) is not claimed by any active driver.

  Length              = 18

  DescriptorType      = 01

  USB version         = 1.10

  Vendor:Product      = 051d:0002

  MaxPacketSize0      = 8

  NumConfigurations   = 1

  Device version      = 0.06

  Device Class:SubClass:Protocol = 00:00:00

    Per-interface classes

Configuration:

  bLength             =    9

  bDescriptorType     =   02

  wTotalLength        = 0022

  bNumInterfaces      =   01

  bConfigurationValue =   01

  iConfiguration      =   00

  bmAttributes        =   e0

  MaxPower            =    2mA

  Interface: 0

  Alternate Setting:  0

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   00

    bAlternateSetting   =   00

    bNumEndpoints       =   01

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   03:00:00

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   81 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   03 (Interrupt)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0006

      bInterval           =   64

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

----------

## djnauk

if i remember correctly, you need to have the usb joystick interface compiled into the kernel/module aswell (the ups registers itself as one when negotiating with the server). Do you know if that's avaliable?

I'm running 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 and with a Back-UPS ES/CyberFort 500 fine....

----------

## chetan13

currently i have enabled joystick in input core support but it still gives the same old messages.

should i enable anything else.(is any usb serial converter module necessary).

thanks again

----------

## chetan13

djnauk could you please send me your kernel .config file

----------

## djnauk

yeah, no prob.

this is the one that i'm currently running. it's a monolithic kernel, as it's based on a server.

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

# CONFIG_MODULES is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

CONFIG_M68631=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_1GB is not set

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

CONFIG_3GB=y

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

# CONFIG_EVMS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TALK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RSH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_EGG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUAKE3=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MMS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CUSEEME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_POOL=y

# CONFIG_IP_POOL_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PSD is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_NTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPV4OPTIONS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_FUZZY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONDITION is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IPV4OPTSSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TARPIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_QUAKE3=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IMQ is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ROUTE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_MD5=y

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA2 is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_AES=y

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_BLOWFISH is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SERPENT=y

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CAST is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CRYPTOAPI is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_IMQ is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BCM4400 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=y

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION is not set

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=y

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NI1 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=2

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_0 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_16_3 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_W6692 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP is not set

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=y

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SUNRPC is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

# CONFIG_IMON is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_QSORT is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set
```

HTH

----------

## chetan13

just upgraded to vanilla-sources (2.4.23).

my ups is detected and working now.

must be a bug in gentoo-sources.

chetan

----------

